# orijen, evo, taste of wild, wellness, blue wilderness



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

my pit is only 7 months, all these brands supposely are the best, but i keep seeing that the high protein ones are not good for puppys. i cant seem to find help anywere and vets or other pet owners neer hurd of these brands or recommend science diet, which im not a big fan but have no idea of what to change to. i guess im thinking of going with taste of the wildbut im still lost. please STAFF help id really appreciate it. a lot of info i find is about 2 years outdated so i cant find any new info other then taste of wild or wellness


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I have had my female on Taste Of The Wild since she was 9 months. We keep her very very active so even my vet said that a higher protein and higher fat content food would be a great idea. She is now alittle over a year old and doing great on it. I have been very happy with TOTW.....But I guess it is really whats best for your dog. SOme dogs don't do well on all food (i.e. runny stools).


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

wellness just for puppy till 10 months than switch to wellness core for an active dog and super5mix for a less active dog no need for the extra protein however you never wanna pick up regular poop again after you go grain free i know how weird that may sound but its the truth


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

switch from chcken soup for puppys. to taste of the wild


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Capri has been on Merricks Wilderness Blend and now she is on TOTW. She has done well on both. I think the most common problem I read about is dogs having bad gas on certain foods. These dogs can clear out a room if they get gas lol. Try a fod and if your dog is having any trouble you can switch, just make the switch gradual.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

pit4life said:


> my pit is only 7 months, all these brands supposely are the best, but i keep seeing that the high protein ones are not good for puppys. i cant seem to find help anywere and vets or other pet owners neer hurd of these brands or recommend science diet, which im not a big fan but have no idea of what to change to. i guess im thinking of going with taste of the wildbut im still lost. please STAFF help id really appreciate it. a lot of info i find is about 2 years outdated so i cant find any new info other then taste of wild or wellness


ive had both of my dogs on chicken soup for the soul(for puppies) for 3 months now,and have nothing but good things to say about it. they have shiny coats,welldefined muscles,and lots of energy.it also didnt upset their tummies on the switch over.my dogs love it,and it is good for them.hope this helps


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd go with Orijen or Evo if you can get your hands on them. My pup is on the Orijen Large breed puppy now and then we are gonna switch to the Orijen Fish when she is 6 months. I don't have a problem with gas, but get some sample bags and see what your dog likes...then buy the small bag and see if they like it 2 weeks from now.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

they are all good foods, and as stated above, not all dogs are the same. Even 2 dogs from the same little may have different results on the same food.

A lot depends on price, well for me atleast. I really like orijen but its out of my price range. TOTW works great on my dog, and my pocket.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

i really appreciate your oppinions and im taking it all in lol well im trying to process it but i do understand it will be a trial and error thing which im not too concern about. what is chicken ssoup for puppies? i cant seem to find it online? or any info on it.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

charliewat said:


> I'd go with Orijen or Evo if you can get your hands on them. My pup is on the Orijen Large breed puppy now and then we are gonna switch to the Orijen Fish when she is 6 months. I don't have a problem with gas, but get some sample bags and see what your dog likes...then buy the small bag and see if they like it 2 weeks from now.


arent large bredd puppy not good for pits? arent they medieum size dogs? i believe i saw on this website someone say it can affect there bones because there not supposed to be laarge bredd dogs.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

pit4life said:


> i really appreciate your oppinions and im taking it all in lol well im trying to process it but i do understand it will be a trial and error thing which im not too concern about. what is chicken ssoup for puppies? i cant seem to find it online? or any info on it.


here is the chicken soup for pet lovers website.

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul : Products

and also if you dont have a pet store in your area that carries it, if you google chicen lovers for the pet lovers soul there are links to where you can purchase it online.

just keep in mind that there are a lot of foods that are great for your dog. theres no one right brand. all of the foods that everyone here has recommended are natural foods. ones that arent pumped full of corn and fillers. when shopping for foods, look for ones that have meat, potatoes, and veggies as the top ingredients.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> here is the chicken soup for pet lovers website.
> 
> Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul : Products
> 
> ...


lol yeah i found it right after i posted it, i was mispelling soup with coup
thank you i really appreciate it, i found all these brand in a petfood express by my house so ima dable a lil in all


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

pit4life said:


> arent large bredd puppy not good for pits? arent they medieum size dogs? i believe i saw on this website someone say it can affect there bones because there not supposed to be laarge bredd dogs.


Yeah..

You do not want to use a large breed formula with pits. They are not large breed dogs. Just go with the regular food.

Chicken soup for a puppy lovers soul is good. I used that before taste of the wild.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I use TOTW pacific stream for my 3 as I have 1 pup and 2 adults and it is an All Life Stage food. They all do really well on it, and I get lot's of compliments about my girls' coats.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I use TOTW pacific stream for my 3 as I have 1 pup and 2 adults and it is an All Life Stage food. They all do really well on it, and I get lot's of compliments about my girls' coats.


for some reason my pup gets loads of compliments on his coat aswell and all i feed is science diet.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have my dogs on TOTW and I loooove it. My husky had some runny stools on any other brands that I tried for him, but as soon as I switched to TOTW they are solid and just all around great. My favorite is the prairie, but I've fed them all three kinds of it, they like it all. It's expensive but COMPLETELY worth it.

*PS: no large breed dog foods for pitties!!! *


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

same here with Taste of the Wild. My boyfriend complained about price until he noticed the coats on the dogs and how soft and shiny they were. It's been a really good food.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

All great foods just go do your dabling and figure out what you feel you can afford. I would love to do totw but with three hungry freaks to feed plus pups now i cannot afford it lol. Barely afford the chicken soup lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chino does great on blue. solid stools.. very active, has a great sheen to his coat and the texture is amazing.. at almost 4 months his muscle tone is ridiculous.


----------

